# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Miladin Popoviç: Ja pse Kosova iu la në dorë Partisë Komuniste Jugosllave

## Albo

Përgjigjja për Koço Tashkon. Dokumenti i rëndësishëm që zbulon ndikimin e vërtetë të komunistëve jugosllavë mbi Partinë Komuniste Shqiptare. 

Të ndarë në katër pjesë, javën e shkuar Shqiptarja.com botoi, një dokument tepër të rëndësishëm sa i takon historisë së Partisë Komunsite Shqiptare. Bëhet fjalë për letrën e gjatë të Koço Tashkos, drejtuar Kominternit në vjeshtën e vitit 1942, ku analizohej me hollësi vija e gabuar në drejtimin e Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare. Duke fajësuar direkt për këtë vijë të gabuar  Miladin Popoviçin, Koço Tashko i parashtron argumentet e tij të ndara  sipas çështjeve më të nxehta të kohës, si problemet e brendshme të Partisë, çështjen e Kosovës, nacionalizmin, Luftën Nacional-Çlirimtare dhe organizimin i saj, etj. 
 Letra e Tashkos mbyllej me vërejtje të drjetpërdrejta për Miladin Popoviçin, duke i rreshtuar një varg fajesh sipas Tashkos, dhe po ashti një varg pasojash prej vendimeve të tij të gabuara.

Pas kësaj letre, e cila siç e thamë është disi e njohur dhe së cilës i referohen disa prej historianëve tanë të njohur që studiojnë këtë periudhë, në të njëjtën dosje ku ajo ruhet, pra në dosjen 5, të fondit 14, në AQSH, ruhet edhe një letër përgjigje e Miladin Popoviç, e cila nuk njihet gjerësisht dhe nuk është publikuar e plotë. Duke filluar që sot, përgjigjen e Miladin Popoviç-it për Koço Tashkon do ta sjellim të ndarë në tre pjesë, zbardhur sipas dokumentit të ruajtur në të njëjtën dosje.
Pjesa e parë e letrës përgjigje, që sjellim sot, ndalet gjerësisht në çështjen e Kosovës dhe në akuzat që Koço Tashko ngrinte ndaj Popoviçit sa i takon kësaj çështjeje dhe se si po përfitonte Mustafa Kruja në këtë rast.


Dokumenti, pjesa e parë

Kopje e letrës së Meladinit drejtuar Koço Tashkos, lidhur me çështjet që ngre në letrën që i ka adresuar Internacionales Komuniste.

Letrën tande për I.K., shok Dino, do ti përgjigjem vetëm në vija kryesore, se e kam për detyrë me iu përgjegjë. Dëshëroj ma fort me të tërhekë vëmendjen në disa çështje që me të vërtetë i ke shkrue pa pasë dijeni për to. Bashkfjalimi ynë me P. ka qenë bazue (kur ti ke thanë se do ti shkruaje I.K.), në pikën në të cilën unë të thosha se dikur I.K. do të kërkojë hesape për punën që ke ba. Unë në kët çështje nuk due me ndërhy, siç të kam thënë dhe ahere; kët gja edhe ti e ke nënvizue mirë në letër, tande dhe unë nuk kam çtë them ma gjatë. Tashti po të them shkurt se çka mejtoj për letrën tande: ajo letër asht bazue në hipotezat tueja vetjake, në të thanunat e disa antarvet që sjanë të informuem mirë dhe në vëzhgimin e largët e jo në shikimin e bërthamës së problemit.

Që të mos bijesh natë gabim, tasht thanë, qysh në P., që të kërkojsh informata që do të jepen aq sa të nevojiten për një letër të drejtuese I.K. Do të lijsha më një anë vetëm gjanat që kanë një karakter të veçantë konspirativ në organizatë. Ti kët kërkesë nuk e ke ba, e tashti më ven mue edhe ndoshta shokë të tjerë që mund të jenë kompetentë me çfaqë pikëpamjet e veta në një gjendje që, sipas mejtimit tim, do të kërkonte rishikimin pik për pikë të të gjitha çështjeve. Ose do të duhet me folë se ay ashtu mejton, ose, ay ashtu i ka formulue çështjet brenda kokës së vet, ai bazohet në hipotezat e shokvet që sjanë të informuem mirë, ose, në fund të fundit, do të duhet me thanë se kjo sasht e vërtetë, etj. etj. ma në fund, na jemi komunista e ti mundet me dhanë vërejtje sa të duesh, por, unë, shok Dino, por unë do të mos kem asgja kundër teje deri sa e deri kur ti, rastësisht ose me qëllim, në pozita të këqija lufte kundër punë e kundër partisë, qoftë edhe nëse ti vazhdon të jesh mbikqyrës (vigjilues) pa qenë aktiv në Parti.

     Vetëm, në të gjitha çështjet, shok, duhet me qenë brenda kufijve të Partisë. Vërejtjet dhe qortimet, kritikat, e të tjerat, edhe sikur të jenë edhe përmi shokët e K.Q. vetëm brenda kufijve të partisë, mund të durohen deri sa sasht arrij në një fazë të re, e deri sa sbahen me pëlqim të keq. Ose durohen edhe deri sa nuk marrin karakterin e lidhjes me individuj, siç asht thanë ma përpara (diku aty nga maji ose qershori, kujtohu kur i ke shkrue letër shokut T.), ose tash mbas kthimit të Republikës së lirë të P. në zembër të fashizmit, në të cilën qe edhe mbeti për fat të keq president Shyqyriu, (deri tashti!)

     Kisha me të bamë vetëm disa skjarime me të cilat do të dojsha me të bamë me u kujtua, pa pasë qëllim me të dhanë koment të gjatë rreth raportit tand, sepse e konsideroj meritë timen lidhjen tande me krahinorin e K.M.A. po nuk ishte shoku D. këtu? A sasht vallë po ai që ka insistua me u lidhë me ta, dhe me bisedue? Apo vallë ne të K. e M. nuk kemi bisedue me komunistë tjerë të Shqipnisë? Apo vallë skanë ekzistue edhe disa lidhje tjera, sado pak të dobta e të lëkundshme e jo të përhershme, me P.K. Jugosllave?, ma në fund, a su asht dhanë udhëzim për punë, për mbajtjen e qëndrimit tonë se po havitesh lufta në mes të boshtit e të B.R.S.S. (po shkel konspiracionin me anë të F. Hoxhës). 

Apo vallë nuk i asht dhanë proklamata e lëshueme prej I.K. Italjane dhe e drejtuese ushtris italiane? E gjithashtu edhe vija e qëndrimit tonë në luftën e boshtit kundër B.R.S.S.? Apo nuk janë bamë përpjekje me emigranta shqiptarë (sado të dobta) jasht Shqypnije? etj. etj. E ma në fund, tash vjen ti me udhëtimin martesuer ose tregtar, e pastaj shkon në K. e M. mbasi shoku T. të ka referue ardhjen e shokut D.

     Për sa i përket Kongresit, ti thue se të kam sigurue që do të vijë një përfaqësues prej I.K. Në kët rast ti gabohesh! Ndofta ti i ke nakatosë çështjet sepse unë kurrë nuk kam folë as kam mundur me folë mbi Kongresin dhe mbi delegatin, sepse di këtë gja: se në Partinë ilegale asht shumë zor me ba Kongres, sepse prej Kongresit lind Statuti, e siç mund të të kujtohet mirë ty, Partitë ilegale kanë përvetësue Statutin e V.K.P.B. unë kam folë vetëm për konferencën e Partisë (Konferenca Zemalska) në të cilën I.K. duhet ta caktojë delegatin ose ta emnojë. E ky nuk mund të jetë ndonjë prej Partive fqinj, ose, gja që mund të ngjasi, mund të emnohet prej partisë së vendit, d.m.th. prej asaj Partije që ban konferencën. 

E pra për sa mundesh ti me kujtue, vetëm kështu kam thanë: që I.K. mund të emnojë edhe ty. Më kujtohen fare mirë fjalët që kam folë, e prandaj nuk lejoj në asnjë mënyrë që fjalët të më    fundit i Partisë, e di mirë që na shkojmë drejt Konferencës së Partisë e jo drejt Kongresit. Edhe ti vazhdimisht flet për kongrese dhe jo mbi konferenca, bile edhe ke përdorë fjalën Kongres në vend të fjalës konferencë në konferencën e çlirimit popullor (nacional), e gjithmonë flet për Komitete e për komisione, e jo për Këshilla.

Si qëndron çështja e Kosovës? Të kam premtue me të vërtetë me të dhanë përgjigjen, dhe kët përgjigje ta kam dhanë në dy biseda që kemi pasë edhe ta kam dhanë përgjigjen në mbledhjen e komunistave në P., vetëm pak në një formë ma të gjanë dhe në formë të një bisedimi nervoz të shkaktuem nga pyetja që u ba. E në qoftë se do të pyetet se kush e ka ba këtë pyetje, po të them se e kan ba Dinoja e Tafari tue thanë se tanë Shqipnija asht e okupueme prej këtij problemi etj. etj.

Ti e di bisedimin, e prandaj nuk due të përsëris. Vetëm se due të theksoj se ti mue nuk më ke vue në dijeni për fraksionin e Kosovës në çlirimin nacional ose kombëtar të Berlinit. E di e di se unë kam insistue tue thanë se I.K. nuk kishte me krijue fraksion të veçantë sikur të mos ta kishte konsiderue si një punë të ndame prej Shqipnisë. Ose skishte me përforcue vendimet e së V-ës konferencë të P.K.J. po të mos ta kishte konsiderue këtë: çështje që ka probleme speciale. Ja ku po të citoj:
     ... (pika e pestë)
     ... Konferenca e pestë e përvetëson propozimin e shokve delegatë të K. e M. që organizata e Partisë e asaj krahine të shkëputet prej Komitetit Krahinor të Malit të Zi dhe që Komiteti krahinor i K. e M. të lidhet drejt për së drejti me K.Q. të P.K.J. Kjo siç e shef ti vetë, asht ba për me i dhanë të drejta të barabarta organizatës së K. e M. Ja dhe një citat tjetër prej kësaj konference:
     ... c) Lufta për lirinë dhe barazinë e pakicave shqiptare të K. e M. dhe gjithashtu dhe lufta kundra agjentave italjanë që përpiqen në këto krahina me gjithfar premtimesh ti gënjejnë shqiptarët e shtypun dhe të krijojnë konflikt luftarak natë pjesë të Jugosllavisë.

     Asht e kjartë si dita pra, kjo: meqë këto vendime i ka përforcue edhe I.K. asht e kjartë edhe se porsa u pushtua Jugosllavija, I.K. ka deklarue se nuk njef asnjë ndryshim kufijsh të krijuem prej zaptuesit dhe se tansija e Partisë Jugosllave do të mbesi siç qe. Këtë çështje e kam bisedue disa herë me ty. Po kështu ngjet puna edhe me kufijt e partive greke, bullgare dhe maxhare dhe ndoshta dhe me të tjerat.

     Kështu ndoshta nuk asht aq mosmarrëveshja sa pikëpamja mbi çështjen organizative, d.m.th. që ti ke dashtë dhe besohet se don me e vue ndën kontroll direkt Partinë K.SH., aq sa ke propozur formimin e një komisioni prej komunistave të Shqipnisë (dhe asht çudi sa shpejt e ke harrue atë Komisjon), e ma vonë ke propozue një komitet dhe ky i formuem prej komunistave të Shqipnisë tue thanë, ashtu siç e pohon dhe në raportin, që komunistat e Jugosllavisë nuk mund të punojnë me shqiptarët, si komunistat e Shqipnisë. 

Thue se ajo proklamatë i ka lënë duar të mira Mustafa Krujës me sulmue komunistat e Kosovës dhe me ba axhitasjon kundër nesh, se ne i kemi lanë Kosovën Serbisë? E pra pse atherë Tomorri asht tërhekë nga shitja si në Shqipni ashtu edhe në Kosovë dhe pse nuk asht shpërnda ajo proklamatë e rishtypun prej qeverisë në formë broshure, të cilën e kanë tërhekë nga qarkullimi e veçanërisht në Kosovë? E ma në fund a mundemi na me e ndalë dorën e lirë të Mustafa Krujës dhe të ndalojmë shkuemen e tij në Kosovë? Unë e dij që ti kishe me thanë jo dhe që na nuk duhet ti apim një argument armikut në dorë për me luftue kundër nesh. 

Dhe kjo është e vërtetë. Por asht e vërtetë që ne duhet të punojmë.
     Ti thue ... si një botim pa shëmbëll, (se sdi që dy partina komuniste të shpallen në një rasë të tillë, që ai vend ka nevojë për organizatën e vet) dhe si një zgjidhje internacionaliste dhe jo nacional-çlirimtare kosovare. E at-herë pse ti kërkon që të hiqet kontrolli i P.K.J. dhe të vihet ai i P.K.SH.? A mos kemi na vallë faj që ti ske dijeni mbi lëvizjet popullore revolucionare që i ngjasin kësaj çështje? A po është tjetër kush fajtor që ti nuk don me dijtë se edhe të tjerë elementë gjenden në Kosovë e Metohi dhe se çështja shtrohet në kuptimin internacional (d.m.th. kombe shqiptare, serbe, malazeze etj.) e jo vetëm në kuptimin nacional-çlirimtar kosovar.

     Ti kapesh mbas kufijve të 1913-ës. A kishe me lejue ti që një serb shovinist të kapesh mbas kufijve të vjetër? Në të vërtetë Paqa e Versailes ka ba padrejtësina të pa ndëgjueme, por borgjezija e madhe serbe ka robnue pa-njerzisht popujt që u gjindshin në Jugosllavi si maqedon, malazes, kroatë, slloven, dhe pakicat që gjendeshin si shqiptarë, maxharë dhe rumunë etj. Komunistat e kanë shtrue çështjen: luftë kundër Versailes dhe padrejtësive të sajë dhe kanë ndrue politikën e vet sipas rrethanave, gja që asht plotësisht e drejtë. Edhe fashizmi ka qenë kundër Versailes. Dhe fashizmi solli kështu tashtuquajturën Evropë të Re dhe Shqipninë e Re. Por çti bajsh se komunistat nuk e kanë njoftë kët ndryshim, dhe për ta, gjithshka ka mbetë në atë të vjetrën. Asht shumë interesant dhe asht për tu çuditë: pse nuk shtrohet edhe çështja e Çamërisë po natë mënyrë si e shtron ti çështjen e Kosovës.

     Ma në fund sa herë ia ke propozuar K.Q. se çka duhet ta bajë në K. e M. që të mos mundëte Mustafa Kruja të shkonte në Kosovë me ba nji luftë lundra komunistave të Kosovës dhe që të mos zbritshin milicë prej K. e M. në Shqipni? Ti ke insistue vazhdimisht për kontrollin organizativ dhe politik në Kosovë dhe jo për bashkëpunimin politik. Pastaj ke frikë se mos zbresi milicia prej Kosove në Shqipni, milici që mundet me e mobilizue Mustafa Kruja e thue, se sikur ne të kishim punue, ai nuk do të kishte mundë me e mobilizue. 

E mir pra. Na kemi punue në Shqipni, por Mustafa Kruja ka mundë me mobilizue milic edhe në Shqipni. Partija ka punue edhe në Kroaci dhe aty jan mobilizue ustashë. Unë kam bindjen se shqiptarët mund të punojnë ma mirë në mes të shqiptarvet dhe për këtë kam eksperiencën, dhe dij që në forumet ma të nalta të K. e M. qëndrojnë shokë shqiptarë që problemin e K. e M. e njofin ma mirë të thomi, se sa ti, unë e tafari që marrin informata dhe idena prej njerzvet që kanë pikëpamje shoviniste për sa i përket K.

     Ma në fund, në proklamatat e K.Q. dhe në proklamatat e rezolucionet e K.Ç.P. (nacional) asht thanë e nënvizue as një çështje ska me mbetë e pa zgjidhun me qeverit vërtetë demokratike të popujve fqinj dhe kemi thanë se ka ma shumë mundësi të çlirohet dhe të ketë një qeveri vërtetë demokratike ma përpara Jugosllavija se sa Shqipnija (e prej kësaj thanje nuk ritirohem). Nuk kam thanë dhe as nuk e kam përdorë fjalën që duhet të lidhet K.Ç.P. i K. e M. me K.Ç.P. të Shqipnisë. Dhe kështu ka mbetë vetëm bashkëpunim politik dhe jo organizativ. 

Kështu pra mundeshim na të bashkëpunojmë politikisht por jo organizativisht siç edhe kemi bashkëpunue, dhe jo në mënyrë bashkëpunimi për nën vleftësimin e organizatës P.K.SH. nga ana e organizatës P.K.J. Kundër këtij bashkëpunimi ti je çue sikur të ishte nji shembull i pa ndigjueshëm në histori. Dikush kishte me thanë se kjo asht një farë shabllonizmë; le të jetë edhe ashtu, vetëm nuk guzojmë të bijmë në gabimin e krijimit të organizatave nacionale që kishin me qenë bazë për ndezjen e urrejtjeve shoviniste që kishte me na hedhë në pozitën e Bund-it.



_Shkrimi u botua në Shqiptarja.com (print) në 7 Tetor 2014_

----------


## Albo

*Popoviç: Nuk doja që konferenca të mbahej në Pezë prej Shyqyriut*

Për sa i përket luftës së çlirimit popullor (nacional), ti insiston se asht mënjanue në të majtë, si p.sh. në demostratën e Tiranës për të cilën ti qe enthusiast dhe si u krye, sa edhe sot e përsërit bisedën me milicin që ka dashtë me hapë zjarr e për të cilin ke thanë se politikisht ka pasë sukses, e tashti e abuzon si sektare! Interesant ç’far evolucioni!! Po mund të pranohet ky mendim se edhe kuadrot kanë dalë aty por duhet të pranojmë dhe dishka që ti nuk e din.

Se vendimi ka ardhë jo nga K.Q. por nga insistimi dhe vendimi i K.q. dhe i antarëve të Tiranës, që kanë vendosë dhe kan ba aksionet, e kët gja, po të ishje interesue, kishje mujt me e dijtë, sepse aktivi atë ditë ka thanë edhe populli sigurisht do të shkonte në demostratë. Natyrisht K.Q. e ka pranue, vendimin dhe e ka lejue demostratën. Në 7 prill, në mëngjes u shpallte i pari ligj, e para masë e Mustafa Krujës, siç të bije ndoshta ndërmend, për qarkullimin deri në ora 20. Duhet të të kujtohet se çfar gjendje ka qenë atë ditë në Tiranë, d.m.th. se tanë fuqitë e pushtetit fashist ishin në kambë, e tamam at-herë kur fashizmi ishte i sigurtë se s’do të kishte demostratë kundër tij, demonstratat filluen, dhe asht e vërtetë se nuk ka pasur aq popull sa pritej, e kjo ndoshta ka rrjedhë nga që populli u frig prej masave që muer fashizmi, por sigurisht ajo demostratë nuk ka qenë edhe vetëm prej “kuadrove dhe simpathizantave” të organizuem, e ne me gjith se e kemi pa sa i madh ishte reaksjoni, nuk kemi mundë me e tërhekë vendimin e K.q. se parrullat kishin shkue në popull.

Kjo tërhekje kishte me qenë edhe e pa udhë. Dhe ti duhet ta kujtosh mirë se ç’far jehone ka pasë në masë në atë anë të qytetit të blokueme, ku turma, i ka pritë, mëshefë dhe hapë rrugë për kalim demonstruesve.
     Në fakt, më pas 7 prillit, kemi humbun mjaft e veçanërisht pas trathtisë së Ludovikut e mbas zbulimit të shumë shtëpijave ilegale, të tjera, porse ato humbje nuk janë shkaktue pse asht dalë më 7 prill në demonstratë, se gjatë demonstratës po thue se asnjë shok nuk asht burgosë. Këto humbje të shumta në të vrarë, të varur dhe të burgosur, i kemi pasë prej reaksionit të math dhe pjesërisht prej mungesës së eksperiencës për luftën kundra okupatorit dhe mungesë konspiracioni.

 Por për sa thue ti se ne nuk i kemi zëvendësue, as 50% të humbjeve të kuadrove gabohesh keqas. Duhet të dijsh se unë s’marr shifra të sakta, e këtë gja e din vetëm sekretari organizativ i K.Q. Dij me hamendje numrin e rritjeve të antarve të Partisë dhe njerzve t’organizuem, pa marrë parasysh rininë që shtohet 150-180% me gjith se në Tiranë ka me të vërtetë humbje të mëdhaja. Vetëm mos mesto se ky asht një sukses i madh, ky asht nji sukses aq i vogël, sa nuk i afrohet aspak atij që duhet të ishte. Kjo mungesë suksesi të math vazhdon ende pse shokët janë sektarë, për sa i përket kësaj çështjeje (faqe 10 citati: “s’di por s’besoj të kemi rekrutue nji numër që të jetë 50% të humbjeve).

     Nga mesi i korrikut, (rreth 16 ose 18) ti i ke shkrue shokut T. një letër në të cilën ke kërkue me dalë menjëherë në mal. Ndoshta të kujtohet se ç’të jemi përgjegjës e po ashtu edhe ajo biseda e jonë në të cilën në korrik ti ke thanë se asht koha me fillue me përpjekje të armatosuna, se populli kët gja pret prej nesh. Siç e ke pa edhe ti vetë, na i kemi ndigjue këto mejtimet t’ueja dhe kemi vazhdue me u ndejtë besnikë atyne vendimeve ndërsa ti i ke harrue e bile tashi i kritikon si “majtizëm”. E pra si mund të vendos unë për aksione të armatosuna kur ka një K.Q. dhe një K.q., kur ka edhe shokë me të cilët ke bisedue e një prej të cilve je edhe ti? E atherë pra prej kuj del hapja e luftës në Jugosllavi për të cilën ti nuk don me dijtë se atje asht gjendja e kryengritjes për çlirimin popullor e jo luftë?

     Në konferencën ti mejtonje se këshilla duhej të merrte edhe punën ushtarake e të bahej Shtab Madhor, e kët mendim e kanë pasë edhe disa shokë të tjerë. Unë kam insistue gjithnji dhe insistoj ende, dhe do të insistoj deri në fund aë ky këshillë nuk mund të ketë rol në çështjen ushtarake për të cilët janë kompetentë vetëm shtabet ushtarake që vendosin edhe për aksionet. Kjo gja ishte e kjartë edhe e nën vizueme në referat. Kam thanë se edhe në mes të këshillave N.Çl. dhe shtabeve ushtarakë nuk ka nji mur, që i ndan, por janë në lidhje dhe në punë; njana anë ka një funksion edhe ana tjetër nji funksion tjetër si bazë për nji shtet të ri.

Dhe kam insistue me kambë ngulje se na s’guxojmë dhe s’mund të bijem në gabimin ku ranë malazezt, sepse nga lufta duhet të vijë Shtabi Madhor që do të formohet prej atyre që japin prova gjatë luftës, dhe mejtimi i jem, siç ka thanë edhe at-herë, asht qi Shtabi Madhor do bahet prej njerzvet që do t’i rrinë ma besnikë luftës, e asht ma se e besueshme se këta kanë me qenë “partizanë” dhe “vullnetarë të luftëtarë” që pranojnë komandën e shtabit partizan dhe asht prap e besueshme që kanë me qenë antarët e K.Q.

Të gjitha çështjet vinë prej idenave jo të kiarta e të errta që i kombinon, ti shok Dino, me Tafarin, për çështjen nacionale. Ju kini mbri shumë larg në hipoteza dhe e kini shtrue çështjen e K. e M. shumë tragjike dhe si çështjen ma aktuale në Shqipni, e kët gja, e kemi bisedue me orë si edhe atë që ata do të kërkojnë rolin ushtarak që të mos “ikshin me duar thatë”. E ç’ka ka ngja në konferencë e di vetë. Na nuk kemi likuidue Partinë, na nuk kemi ba ritiratë, e me gjith atë, kemi bisedue me nacionalistat në një mbledhje – në një konferencë. Mos kujto ti se unë nuk di se do të kemi faza të ritiratave e të sulmeve, se pa këte taktikë nuk mund të arrihet në fitore, por në atë kohë ajo ka qenë ideja e nacionalistave, i A.Q. e i disa nacionalistave të tjerë me të cilët ti dhe Tafari kishit lidhje.

E pra, bash n’atë kohë, ne nuk kemi mundë me ba ritiratë. Mue më duket se ti shumë shpesh i ndron çështjet ose i harron shpejt dhe nuk i kujton siç ishin. Ka edhe diçka tjetër që mund të mos jetë e vërtetë: ti u nënshtrohesh shpejt influencave të ndryshme, tash bindesh për një çështje dhe ma vonë bindesh menjëherë për një çështje tjetër. Dhe tash për tash gjindesh ndën influencën e Pezës dhe të shokut Tafari, gja që shifet prej raportit tand, ku nji pjesë të madhe e zë çështja e ekspozes P. të cilën e glorifikon.

Ti shkon në hipoteza, bile dhe i përforcon tue thanë herë pas here se K.Q. ka vendosë këtë ose atë çështje. Kështu ke thanë se K.Q. gjoja ka vendosë mbi ardhjen teme dhe e përforcon me ashpërsi se më asht ndalue të më shofi ndokush në P. por kët gja unë e kam kërkue nga shoku Tafari për rasën kur unë eventualisht mund të shkojshe në P. me ndejtë si ilegal. Përsa i përket konferencës, mejtojsha dhe isha i bindun që s’duhej dhe s’mundej me qënë ndonjë provokator midis atyre që duhej të vijoshin aty. Tue dijtë dhe tue pasë parasysh mentalitetin e malsorve, se s’kan me e trathtue “besën”, kam mendue që të hyjë si ndigjues n’ato mbledhje, d.m.th. se unë s’kam insistue për çështjen që unë kam parashtrue dhe vendimit që keni marrë ju. Kur erdha unë në P. edhe unë kam qenë po i atij mejtimi po të ekzistonte ndonjë frikë ose dishka e ngjashme me provokimin.

Kur erdha në P. kam ndej nëpër livadhe mbas shtëpisë, ndërsa Mustafa Kaçaçi, Baca dhe H. LL. kan hy në shtëpi për me bisedue çështjen t’eme me Myslimin dhe më kanë thirrë mue brenda. Aty s’ka qenë Tafari që ishte me një misjon të math, e ty të pat lanë në dorë organizimin historik “të kongresit” në vendin P. ty s’të kam kërkue që të konsultonja, gjë që e quaj një gabim të madh. Kështu pra ngjan që unë hyna në P. me gjith që kundër dëshirit t’em asht mbajtë në P. konferenca mbasi e dinja se kush asht dhe shka asht Shyqyri Peza. Dhe e kam theksue se në mbledhje nuk kishin ardhë shumë njerës, tamam pse ishte aty Shyqyri Peza. A të kujtohet vallë kjo gja?

Disa dit përpara konferencës nuk ka pa ai që flet jugosllavisht (nuk po ia përmend emnin) pas konferencës dhe mbas gjith delegatve që duhej të shkojshin, jam pa për pak minuta me B. e Canes mbas propozimit të Doktorit dhe më vjen keq që koha ishte e shkurtër e s’munda me hapë biseda ma të gjata. Gjatë konferencës nuk më ka pa asnjë delegat e që më kanë pamë disa të tjerë, nuk asht faji i jem, se nuk më dhanë tjetër vënd se ku me fjetë. Edhe kur ti ishte aty edhe kur ka ardhë Tafari, pse nuk keni bisedue me mue për mos me lanë me ra në një gabim katastrofal? E pse ju nuk më keni korrigjue gabimet në çdo rasë? Pse ke porositë që të vinë edhe ata delegatë aty kur ishte Shyqyriu e të tjerë si ay, kurse sot ata gjenden në burg e na kujtojnë aqë shumë?

     Më tutje ti arrin dhe flet mbi gabimet e vijës politike të K.Q. proklamatat e të cilit janë të gjata e ti ke ba nji kritikë me vend për çka asht në lidhje për kët komitet, d.m.th. që ma gjatë asht shkrue nër traktet për Bashkimin Sovjetik se sa për luftën e çlirimit popullor (nacional). Mandej flet për parullat që ka dhënë K.Q. gja që s’asht e vërtetë sepse në strukturën organizative, ekzistojnë edhe forume të tjerë K.q., teknika, redaksjoni i buletinit etj. dhe ne kemi folë se gjith shokët duhet të japin dhe mund të japin fjalën e tyne në propozimet e K.q. dhe komiteti t’i bajë kontrollin e kështu t’ia japi redaksjonit. Por ndoshta K.q. nuk e ka ba kontrollin e fjalve dhe na gjindemi tash në pozitën kur shokët e buletinit kanë dhanë parullat ku gjindet ndonjë gabim por jo katastrofal si ç’ke dashtë ta paraqisësh ti.

E mandej ne që e njofim strukturën e Partisë, nuk mund të bajmë një gabim aq të math që të themi që K.Q. ka gabue ose partija ka gabue, por mund të thuhet, se K.q. i këtij ose i atij vendi ka ba kët ose atë gabim, gja që ne do ta pranojmë siç do të shifet dhe me anë të letërsisë tonë që pa tjetër nuk do të harrojmë si p.sh. gabimet e K.q. të Korçës, kur thohet se në një buletin “Mustafa Kruja asht armiku Nr. 1, ose të Vlorës ku i kanë quejt Kësh.Nac.Çlir. “sovistë”. Të më kishje pyet diçka për gabimet dhe parullat, unë kishja me mundë me t’i numurue dhe disa të tjera.

Po këto gjana kishin mundë me t’i ofrue edhe ata shokë që ti i din që kan një farë funksioni në parti. Është e vërtetë që ka pasë veprime që kanë marrë karakterin e “majtizmës”, dhe ka pasë veprime mbi veprim në disa qytete ku janë udhëheqë prej shokve ose prej K.q. p.sh. të Shkodrës, Korçës, Tiranës, Vlorës etj. Parullën e K.q. të Tiranës “O me popullin për çlirimin e Atdheut, o me armikun për skllavërimin e popullit shqiptar”, të cilin ti gabimisht e lexon dhe i jep kumtimin krejt të kundërt “o me ne o kundër nesh”, nuk e konsideroj si të gabueshme; por tjetra: “do ta vazhdojmë luftën deri në fund pa pasë shumë pretendime nga populli”, nuk asht nji parullë por një ekspoze politike të jashtme dhe të mbrendëshme të nji shoku, e kjo asht gabim.

Dhe asht gja fort e besueshme dhe ma se e sigurtë se K.q. e ka kuptua këtë gabim dhe i ka parashtruar për shqyrtim K.Q.
     “Ushtrija e Kuqe do të na çlirojë”, asht mendimi i yt dhe parulla e 22 shtatorit 1942, në komunikatën asht “Rroftë Ushtrija e Kuqe që do të na çlirojë”. E prandaj nuk duhet t’i shikojmë kaq ultas çështjet por me i vëzhgue pak ma gjanë dhe kurrë nuk duhet të përforcojsh mendimet tueja si me qenë të forumeve dhe të shokve, por përforcoi si mendimet tueja.


_Shkrimi u botua në Shqiptarja.com (print) në 8 Tetor 2014_

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Miladin Popovic: Nuk jam unë përgjegjës për vdekjen e Qemal Stafës*



TIRANE -  Letra  e Miladin Popoviçit si përgjigje e akuzave të Koço Tashkos për faje në drejtim të Partisë Komuniste, në vjeshtën e ‘42, sjell në pjesën e tretë argumente të forta e ngacmuese. E shoqëruar me nervozitet e ndonjëherë me nota kërcënimi, në këtë pjesë të letrës së tij Popoviç ndalet në akuzat që i janë bërë për mungesë konspiracioni, dhe pakujdesie, duke rrezikuar shpesh bazat ilegale dhe shokët e Partisë. Popoviç përgjigjet i revoltuar se nuk e pranon akuzën që i bën Tashko, teksa e bën përgjegjës për vdekjen e Qemal Stafës, duke e quajtur akuzë të rëndë e të tmerrshme. Po ashtu Popoviç hedh poshtë akuzat e Tashkos për synimin e kryetarllëkut të PKSH-së.

Popoviç i përgjigjet i inatosur se Partinë nuk e drejtojnë ish kryetarët e grupeve, por Komiteti Qëndror. “...Asht e kjarët për të gjith se sot nuk e drejton çështjen asnji Dino, asnji Qorri, asnji Veli as Tafari, as Niko etj; etj; si kryetarë: por ka një K.Q. që e drejton punën dhe jo një M. ose D...”, shkruan Popoviç.


 Ndërsa argumemnti i harxhimit të fishekëve në Pezë prej Popoviç gjatë kohës së mbajtjes së Konferencës së Pezës, trajtohet në pjesnë e fundit të letrës, ku Miladini hedh poshtë pretendimet e Koço Tashkos për këtë çështje, duke thënë se thjeshtë ka përdorur një pjesë nga prona e përbashkët në depot e mbushura të Pezës.

Për Frontin e mbrendshëm, kanë mendue shokët, dhe nuk asht e vërtetë se asht harrue me u popullarizue në atë kuptim që ti ke dëshirue Myslimi, Muharremi, B. Canes, T. Zavalani (komunist prej Londre siç the ti në qoftë se don me u kujtue kur shtypi fashist ka shkrue kundër Radio Londrës, e kur ti ke shkrue nji artikull 11 për komunikatën) porse asht shkrue për ta e për luftën e tyre. Nuk asht harrue që t’i bahet luftë edhe Mustafa Krujës, siç thue ti, e për kët punë s’po zgjatem se po më çudit fort se ku je bazue kur flet kështu.

     “Viti 1942 do të jetë viti i fitores”, thue ti, dhe i “fitores mbi fashizmin” duhet thanë. Këto janë fjalët e shokut Stalin, dhe do t’i gërthasim me aq britmë sa të bindesh plotësisht në fuqinë e Bashkimit Sovjetik e në fitoren e tij ose deri sa të plasë timpani i yt. Nuk duhet të dyshosh në fjalët e plakut, se mundesh me ra në një gabim të madh. Këto fjalë plaku i ka folë para një viti, nuk po shtyhem t’i jap më tepër komenta fjalve tueja që janë bazue në hipoteza për sa i përket parullës të vitit 1942. Kur njerzit duen të tërhiqen at-herë bijen në nji gabim të ri: kërkim justifikimi për vehte tue paditë të tjerët.

     “Mbeta jashtë automatikisht”, thue ti, kurse e vërteta asht se nuk kishe shumë dëshirë për punë ose s’ke dashtë me punue, ndërsa ty të asht thanë me marrë atë çka ke propozue, d.m.th. me shkrue informatat e brendshme të javës, gja që e ke pranue por nuk e ke krye, e po ashtu edhe për komunikatat e përditshme. Besoj se edhe për kët gja kujtohesh.
     Të janë dhanë me shkrue disa artikuj për organin që ende nuk ka dalë për arsye teknike, e ti ende nuk i ke dërgue. E mandej edhe puna me nacionalistat ka marrë një drejtim të majtë me këtë të mëparshmen. Ndofta kjo ka rrjedh se ti ke dashtë me ndejtë spektator.

     Kalojmë në çështjen “disa vërejtje shokut Miladin” (emni i jem i Partisë asht sikundër ti e din -Milo- e prandaj mund të shkruash Milo, e në qoftë se më lejon, kisha me e korrigjue at emër që është në referat, por po të duesh ti mund të rrijë dhe ashtu, se unë në letrën time shoqnuese do të të shkruej dhe do të tregoj se për cilin bahet fjalë ndën at emën.

     ... I mungon konspiracioni, i mungon dhimbshurija për shokë e për Partinë, d.m.th. mungon dhëmbshurija për dëmet që do të pësojnë shokët dhe Partija nga mospërfillja e tij për konspiracion. Kto janë paditje të mëdhaja e sikur këto të ishin të vërteta, at’herë unë s’kisha me pasë të drejtë me u quejt komunist. S’kam konspiracjon (më mungon); s’kam dhembshuri për shokë; s’kam dhëmbshuri për partinë; at’here çka jam unë? Asht e vërtetë se s’kam konspiracion për punët komuniste, për ato tendencioze dhe prapa perdes, e për gjithfarë paturpsinash, dhe se s’kam dhëmbshuri kundrejt atyre shokve që i bajnë koshjent këto punë; porse i demaskoj në çdo vend kur bije në kontakt me antarë Partije. Dashunija për shokët e vërtetë asht e madhe tek unë.

Ti ndoshta kët s’e di, por mundesh me pyet shokët, me përjashtim t’atyne që gjinden në pozita të këqija kundrejt Partisë dhe veçanërisht kundrejt atyneve që me qëllim dhe koshjenta marshojnë drejt asaj rruge dhe të cilëve nuk u meriton aspak shtrimja e dorës për me i ndihmue që të mos shkojnë në atë rrugë.

     Ti më bën një akuzë shumë të madhe kur më ban përgjegjës për mos vendosjen teme tue më paditë se jam unë përgjegjës për vdekjen e Qemal Stafës akuzë e madhe dhe e tmerrshme. Sikur ta kishte ba V.SH. unë kisha me ditë pse e ban, kurse kështu nuk e di pse ti nuk e di thelbin e çështjes e pse don me mbulue me këtë kryeneçsinë tande me largimin prej Tirane.

     Mos konspiracioni, nervoziteti. Tamam dhe nervoziteti vjen nga si mos konspiracion. E para: Jam me të vërtetë nervoz, gja që shkaktohet prej sëmundjes seme e që asht një mungesë mjaft e madhe e jemja, e kët unë e njof dhe luftoj gjithmonë kundër kësaj të mete me sa mundem dhe baj gjithshka për me e mposhtë. Disa herë kam mendue se kur më sundon ma shumë nervoziteti, më vjen kur kam plotësisht të drejtë e kur puna i asht e kjartë të gjithvet, veç atyne njerëzve që duhen me i vëzhgue çështjet mbrapsht, jo pse s’dijnë e pse s’shofin se ku asht e vërteta, por pse janë të inspiruam prej gjithfarë shkaku ose qëllimi. Ti e din se si kemi bisedue përpara se ti të kishe me shtremnue çështjet e po ashtu edhe ma vonë.

     Për sa i përket çështjes së letrave të mija të shpërndame nëpër shtëpijat ilegale, kjo rrjedh nga mungesa e nji banimi të përhershëm. Nga ky shkak mund të ngjasi ai gabim katastrofal që edhe ka ngja, d.m.th. harrimi i një pusulle në radio në banesën tande që më ke ofrue me aq dashuni e për të cilën me të vërtetë do të jem mirnjoftës. Porse në atë shpejtësi që asht dhanë lajmi (i kontrollit) të kushrinit tand, mund të harroje edhe diçka më tepër se aq. Vetëm nji gja di: asnjë familje nuk asht dëmtue për shkak të defterëve të shënimeve të bibliotekës teme të vogël. E sikur të ishte e vërtetë që të kisha mbajtë aq shënime sa për një bibliotekë të vogël, do të isha me të vërtetë i lumtun; për fat të keq shumë pak i kam shënue ato çështje e aq më pak mbaj me vehte aso shënimesh.

Deri sot asnjë pusullë e ime dhe asnjë pusullë e drejtuese mue nuk ka ranë në duert e policisë me përjashtim të nji sendit me të vërtetë shumë të madh e shumë të rëndësishëm e këto janë shënimet e marruna gjatë hetimeve në kohën e grupeve, shënime që më dhimbsen aq shumë. Ky nuk asht gabim i jemi por gabimi asht se u zbulua teknika, se të gjitha këto unë s’kam mundë t’i marr me vehte. E tash të pyes ty: në cilin vënd tjetër ma të sigurtë se teknika, vënd për të cilin më kishin sigurue se s’mund të binte në duert e policisë, kisha me mundë me e lanë defterin tem? 



Ndër shtëpijat e tjera s’asht e vërtetë se deri sot ka ra ndonji shënim i jemi, por nuk përjashtoj se mund të ngjasi mbas sodi. Në shtëpinë “teknike” të “Arapit”, kishte mjaft fotografina, mjaft letër njoftimi, pasaporta të reja e të vjetra, vula të ndryshme dhe një letër njoftimi e jemja, e para dhe e fundit, asht gjetë aty. Dhe kjo gja më duket se s’asht aq tragjike se dhe ajo nuk mund të fshihej ma mirë se në teknikën se unë këtu s’kam as miq as të njoftun dhe e kam konsiderue atë si vendin ma adapt për me ruejt gjanat e Partisë. Qeverija nuk ka ditë gja prej shënimeve të mija, vetëm se kët gja e ka ditë prej provokatorit Ludovik dhe prej qëndrimit të keq në polici të ish antarve të tjerë të Partisë.

E pra në bazë të historjatit të grupeve, policija nuk mund të vinte në përfundimin që unë jam këtu, por erdhi aty në bazë të trathtisë e të kallëzimeve. Nuk asht pra e vërtetë se të katër teknikat kanë qenë të mbushuna me shkrimet e mija e me materjal tjetër që paskan tregue qenjen time këtu. Policija ka shkrue në shtyp vetëm në bazë të atyne që u shkruan me nalt dhe ka shkrue vetëm gjanat që mund të na damtojnë e kët gja kam kuptua kjartë e më vjen gjithnji keq.

     Unë asnjiherë s’të kam dhanë sigurimin për asgja, sepse kurrë s’kam qenë i detyruem para teje të ekspozoj çashtjet. Vetëm se me ty kam bisedue si me shokët e tjerë dhe gjithmonë kam theksue se do t’i çmoj mejtimet e tueja. E asnjë çështje nuk kam ndërmarrë përpara se të bisedofsha me ju kryetarët. Nga kjo pra rrjedh se unë s’të kam dhanë sigurinë se asht djegë dorshkrimi i proces verbalit se ajo çështje ka qenë në duert e K.Q. të përkohëshëm. Në fakt unë kam propozue me djegë, ndërsa K.Q. i përkohëshëm pat vendosë të ruhet (e sikur të ishte ruejtë do të kishte pasë nji randësi e vlerë të madhe).

     Nuk asht e vërtetë që shtëpijat i kam ba si pazar, por edhe në qoftë se kanë ardhë shokët, nuk kanë ardhë për muhabet e pazarllëke, por janë thirrë për punët ma të randësishme dhe ma urgjente të Partisë dhe unë jam konsultue gjithnji me atë që më ka ofrue strehën nëse mund të vinte aty ndonji shok e, të paktën në rasën tënde, ti duhet të kujtosh nuk kam thirrë shokë pa lejën e të zotit të shtëpisë.

     S’është e vërtetë që mue më mërzit ilegaliteti, siç thue ti se kjo s’është hera e parë që kam hyrë në ilegalitet; por shiko se kjo mërzi mos asht çfaqë ke ti e ti mendon edhe për mue. Fakti është se mue m’u mërzitëte kur detyrohesha me u mbartë prej nji shtëpije në nji tjetër.

     Unë s’jam  aq i sëmurë sa, të mejtoj për nonjë farë kryetarllëku, sikurse ende vazhdojnë të mendojnë disa që ende janë në kllapi. Asht e kjarët për të gjith se sot nuk e drejton çështjen asnji Dino, asnji Qorri, asnji Veli as Tafari, as Niko etj; etj; si kryetarë: por ka një K.Q. që e drejton punën dhe jo një M. ose D. Ç’do paraqitje e jeme si kryetar rrëzohet vetvetiu si gjë absurde dhe anormale sepse unë s’kam shkrue në mbledhjen e çetës as kam ba kritika në çetë e në qoftë se kam bisedue ndonji send e kam bisedue me antarët e partisë, gja për të cilën kam të drejtë e prej të cilve nuk mëshifem.

E kisha me qenë me të vërtetë i kënaqun sikur të kisha mundësinë me u njoftë me gjith antarët e partisë, sepse do të ishte keq që “Doktori” e shokë të tjerë shumë të aftë, të mbeteshin larg prej punës (e për doktorin e di vetë se si i ke dhënë karakteristikat). Nuk kam dashtë me ranë në gabimin tand sa mos me njoftë edhe njerzit ma të afërt. E për sa i përket Myslimit e Shyqyriut, ata e dini përpara se të hiki prej fushatës së përqëndrimit, e kët gja Tafari asht përkujdesë shumë me e shprallosë ke Ismail Petrela e dreqi e di se kush tjetër, gja që vërtetohet prej shokve që kan pasë kontakt me kta dy persona. Edhe po të kisha dashtë, nuk mund të paraqitesha si kryetar, se Tafari e ka shprallosë çështjen time. E pse në fund të fundit me dashtë me e tregue si kryetar. Unë jam këtu me sot e me nesër, kurse ju, shokë, do të mbeteni këtu përgjithmonë.

     Ndoshta ty të vjen keq që asht hudhë tej plehni prej depove dhe që asht mbajtë kujdes për gjanat e çetës dhe të Partisë. Sa keq që e ke shtrue ti çashtjen e harxhimit të municionit, tamam sikur të isha unë fajtor që çeta tani s’ka municion! Paskam thye edhe disiplinën! Paskam marrë mësheftas fishekë! Paskam shfrytzue autoritetin dhe i kam marrë me përdhunë nga të tjerët dhe paskam shti vazhdimisht çdo dit, kështu që paskam shkqtrrue krejt pasunin e depos së P., për sa i përket çështjes së fishekvet. Siç e keni paraqitë ju çështjen, duket sikur të kishit ba kërdinë me pushkë po të mos ua kisha prishë unë fishekët.

Këto çështje i ilustron fryma e jote vogëlsije, të cilën ndofta e ke trashëgim nga lufta me Qorrin e me Velin, dhe don me e përshtatë në marëdhënjet me mue. Ndalu shok. Unë mund të lejoj të gjitha çështjet, dhe i lejoj të gjitha kritikat që vinë me qëllim ose pa qëllim, me dashje ose pa dashje, për të mirë ose për të keq, vetëm se nuk mund të lejoj një gja: me më fye personalisht. A e din ti se çdo me thanë vjedhje? Mue më duket se nuk e din, se po ta kishe dijtë, nuk do ta kishte përdorë, prandaj po të tregoj një definicion të vjedhjes që përdoret në të drejtën tonë: “vjedhja asht përvehtësim i përdhunëshëm dhe i mësheftë i pasunis së tundëshme të një tjetri, e bame me qëllim përfitimi për vehte”. E në popull ajo konsiderohet me të vërtetë një veprim shumë i ulët, dhe kështu e konsideroj edhe unë. 


_Shkrimi u botua në Shqiptarja.com (print) në 9 Tetor 2014_

----------


## Albo

*Miladin Popoviç: Ti je si Mustafa Gjinishi ‘përça e sundo’*

TIRANE- Kjo është pjesa e fundit e replikës së Miladin Popoviç me Koço Tashkon në vjeshtën e 1942. Letra përgjigje e të dërguarit të Partisë Jugosllave në Shqipëri erdhi menjëherë pasi Koço tashko i shkroi një letër Kominternit në Moskë, duke analizuar me imtësi të gjithë gabimet sipas Tashkos në drejtimin e Partisë Komuniste shqiptare, që prej themelimit të saj e deri në konferencën e Pezës në shtator 1942. Pas shumë akuzave të Koço Tashkos në adresë të Miladin Popoviç, të cilin e quante fajtorin e drejtpërdrejtë, ky i fundit i përgjigjet tashkos pothuajse për të gjithë vërejtjet dhe akuzat e rreshtuara në letrën adresuar Kominternit.

Për dy javë rresht Shqiptarja. com, i zbardhi të plota dokumentet e ruajtura në dosjen 5 të fondit 14 në AQSH mbi këtë replikë, duke e mbyllur sot me pjesën e fundit të letrës së Popoviç, ku theksohen disa përplasje idesh e ku Popoviç nuk kursen ti kritikojë dy prej emrave të rëndësishëm të Partisë, Mustafa Gjinishin (Tafarin) dhe Koço Tashkon (Dinon). Kam marrë nga depoja fishekë por kurrë në mënyrë tinëzare dhe vjedharake. Vetëm kur kanë qenë aty shokët, e kam quejt dhe e quej si një të drejtë timen se asht pasuni e përbashkët dhe jo vetëm e Tafarit dhe e ekonomit; kam pa edhe që shokët tanë s’kan pasë as edhe nga 30 fishekë, dhe se në depo gjindeshin shumë fishekë që Tafari ua jepte atyre që donte vetë, e që Kajo i dytë i digjte kur i donte qejfi.

E pse pra unë nuk kisha të drejtë me djeg disa fishekë ose kur shokët më janë ankue tue thanë se s’kanë fishekë, me u thanë atyneve merrni? A ashr kjo vjedhje? Apo nuk asht tamam vjedhje me u dhanë atyne njerzvet që nuk duen me luftue siç ka ba dikush tjetër që ka dhanë fishekë prej depos që të gjithve u binte nji pjesë e madhe? Apo s’ishte ma mirë me i marrë pushkët e mitralozat se, me i lanë me i marrë e me i djegë armiku siç e ke dhënë ti informatën në raport? Ma në fund unë dua të tem se durimi i jem mund të harrijë fundin po të vazhdojnë të më veshin të këtilla gënjeshtra dhe mundem me ju përgjegj masës me një kundër masë përgjegjëse. Mue tash vetëm nji gja më intereson, dhe s’di se si ta shpjegoj se si erdhi gjith ky ndryshim mendimi në P. Referatet e tueja të mëparshme dhe letra jote e fundit që e kam këtu, nuk pajtohen me këtë raport, por unë, mbasi aty flitet aqë shumë për P. do ta shoqnoj bashkëngjitur me referatin që kështu të mund të krahasohet pikëpamja e jote.

Ma tepër asht çudi sa fort puthiten pikpamja e jote me atë të Tafarit. “Përça e sundo” asht e Tafarit që e don aq fort dhe ti e merr hua me aq vullnet. Gaboheni si ti si Tafari, sepse fakti asht se ata kanë qenë dy grupe. Dhe ti vetë në konferencën e parë ke punue me këmbëngulje për me tregue se me të vërtetë janë dy grupe dhe jo nji. Asht për t’u çuditë pra se prej nga të vjen ty mendimi se unë kam ba gjatë konferencës politikën “Përça e sundo”. Vetëm pa tjetër do të përgjigjet përmbi të dhe për çështjen e 1939-ës konferenca ka çfaqë pikëpamjen dhe ka marrë vendimin e vet.

Për sa i përket T. edhe ai, pa dyshim, ka me t’u përgjegjë. S’asht e vërtetë që unë jam bazue në grupe, mund të them qysh tash se jam bazue ma tepër në grupin e Korçës që padyshim asht grupi i jot dhe për të cilin ti flet akoma edhe sot me buzëqeshje sa herë që gjen rast të flasësh për të, si p.sh. thue se lëvizjet e Skraparit janë të drejtuara prej K.q. të Korçës, dhe s’don me dijtë të vërtetën se kjo lëvizje asht e udhëhequn prej shokut që asht antar i K.Q. dhe prej organizatës së qarkut të Beratit. Ndofta ti edhe këtë çashtje e andrron e shprrallon. “Lëvdatat në sy dhe kundër masat mbas shpine”. Jo vetëm ti por edhe shumë shokë e dijnë se unë nuk flas asgja mbas shpine dhe se atë që kam për ta thënë ta flas në sy. Por nji gja asht e vërtetë se flas për shokët dhe në mungesë të tyre, por flas vetëm atë që mund t’i thuhet shokut edhe në sy.

Nuk do të jetë e vërtetë se unë kërnohem brutalisht me dëbimin nga partija kur asht çashtja për një kritikë principi. Këto s’janë tjetër veçse fjalë të mëdha: “kërnime brutale”, “kritika principi”; por mos asht në kët mes fryma e keqe kritike (kritizerstvo) dhe vogëlsija? Kur të kam thënë se autokritika e rrëzon prestigjin?(!) të këtilla marrzina nuk kam mundë kurrsesi me i thanë, vetëm ti i ke shpifë nga koka e jote. Por shok unë e bëj autokritikën aty ku asht vendi, me e ba e jo përpara teje. Pra ti mos u lodh kot të kërkosh “shpifjet e mbrapa trunit tim”. E në qoftë se të intereson aq fort, pse nuk më ke pyetë, ose të paktën pse nuk e ke hapë bisedën n’atë kuptim? Sepse ndoshta kisha edhe unë diçka me të folë. Atë çka unë nuk mund të krijoj, d.m.th. lëvizjen popullore në Shqipëri, mundet me e krijue K.Q. dhe pa tjetër po e krijon.

Për sa i përket punës së Malëshovës, që ti po e kërkon pak vonë, kam çue propozimin qysh në prill, por dije se në gusht asht nisë lajmërimi për nisjen e tij. Për sa i përket ardhjes që të ketë të drejta të plota ke unë, do të jem fort i gëzueshëm dhe sikur të jetë i Partisë Jugosllave për të cilën ti çfaq një farë mosbesimi. Me kaq unë i jap fund kësaj përgjegje që e kam për detyrë me i dhanë letrës tande. Kisha qenë më mirë sikur të kishim mundë me bisedue, se nëpërmjet letrash, shpesh herë mbërrihet në mosmarrëveshje dhe në keqkuptime.

Ndoshta do të plotësohet dëshira e jote të çlirohesh nga qënja e ime, në Shqipëri, e kjo bile do të ngjasë ndoshta shpejt, por vetëm mos mendo se do të mbesi gjendja e vetër, sepse unë s’mund të largohem veçse mbasi të kem krye detyrën që më asht ngarkue. P.S. Më pyet ti pse s’kam lajmërue Qamil Çelën, po të them se për këtë më kanë folë disa vetë shumë keq, por këto thanje i ka përgënjeshtrue tash Doktori, kurse për Malëshovën kam ndëgjue edhe bile dij edhe pseudonimin e tij.


_Shkrimi u botua në Shqiptarja.com (print) në 10 Tetor 2014_

Përgatiti: ADMIRINA PEÇI

----------


## Albo

Letren e Koco Tashkos mund ta lexoni ne temen me poshte:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...adin-Popoviçit

----------

Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (13-10-2014)

----------

